# Mammoth 2500



## paulsmith2050 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey peeps

Just ordered myself a 4.4k tub of Mammoth 2500. i started lifting about a year and half now but over the last 6 months have came to a complete stand still with my weight.

I am on a constant bulking diet all the time and try my best to get my 6 meals a day but can be difficult with working hours.

i brought mammoth as it is said to up my weight with a heavy calorie intake...

can anyone give me any information how i would take this....

i usally am up around 7am and have breakfast and train about 8:30am.

:whistling:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I had a tub of it once, wouldn't touch it ever again, found it really bad mixing wise, didn't taste good and I'm fairly sure the carbs aren't from a decent source. in the future, stick to whey, oats and peanut butter as a homemade mrp, then you know what's going in it and you can make it taste awesome - I have 2 a day :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't see the point in weightgainers... You can easily add calories by adding olive oil, milk or more oats to your shake.. Im not sure but i suspect that mammoth weight gain is full of sh it!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ive tried this and it gave me the ****s


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

if i remember correctly its got a lot of sugar in it?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Also gave me the runs.

But hey if you can handle it and you really cant eat enough then its a good idea.

Next time just mix oats whey protein and drink that with some peanut butter it will be cheaper and much better for gains.


----------



## paulsmith2050 (Mar 10, 2010)

cheers peeps

sounds like theres alot more cons than pros in this stuff!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

It will easily put fat on you but if you cant get your weight moving like you said give it a go. Keep it away from the night time.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jimmy79 said:


> if i remember correctly its got a lot of sugar in it?


x2


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeh the stuff has got a sh1t load of sugar in something like 150g per serving, makes you feel awful if you drink any of it, best thing to do is go my protein and buy oats and choc mint protein powder and make your own, costs less and tastes like a bloody aero


----------

